# Cool looking splash pinto filly



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I noticed it says she's bay but she looks to be sorrel to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow she is gorgeous!


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

would she be considered a medicine hat?


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

I am by no means an expert ...i am new to this but i thought my blue was a medicine cap but was told the color cannot touch the neck has to be white between the back of the ears and the neck color...dont quote me but that is what i was told....lol


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

No she's not a Medicine Hat, looks sorrel to me too lol. Very pretty nonetheless . Common characteristics of a Medicine Hat is the distinct cap over the ears (so yes can't stretch down the neck  ) and a shield on the chest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

Woohoo i did learn something that was useful....


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

The Medicine Hat has to be separated 
This is my Medicine Hat pepper. The sabino has "roaned" his Medicine Hat some though.
















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

Just beautiful!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I think she is very obviously frame. Still should be tested before breeding. Probably has splash and sabino. Pretty thing, although I'm not a fan of bald faces.

Lizzie


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

FeatheredFeet said:


> I think she is very obviously frame. Still should be tested before breeding. Probably has splash and sabino. Pretty thing, although I'm not a fan of bald faces.
> 
> Lizzie


Yeah I'm not a fan of owning bald faces but I like the way it looks. Keeping one horse sun burn free is enough for me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Definitely frame and sabino, and I'm thinking splash as well.

It looks like her tail and parts of her mane are black; she very well could be bay. I don't see any black in the color on her legs, however, so who knows


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

she can be bay, with this overo coloring it doesn't show very obvious, I had one like her, here as yearling: 
















here when she was older, black legs are more obvious now:


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

She's cute. Reminds me of my girl LOL, just a different color. She's a cutie, i hope she finds a good home!  
I agree with frame, with some splash, maybe sabino. 

My Frame overo (dk Bay i think), with some sabino and splash.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I hope she finds a good home too. I wonder if she has any deafness?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

shes BEAUTIFUL . I like that sorrel color.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

and as you can see I have a baldy and I love my Cody


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Good looking filly and well written ad. I'd be interested, too.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Too bad I can't have her I wouldn't mind but I don't need anymore horses lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> I hope she finds a good home too. I wonder if she has any deafness?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why would she have any deafness?? 
All of the baldfaced horses i've ever owned could hear everything!!! Sometimes too well LOL :lol:


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Splash causes deafness sometimes. Lack of pigment in the inner ear.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Splash causes deafness sometimes. Lack of pigment in the inner ear.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Gunner horses are a great example of that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

I've never heard of that.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The deafness appears to be associated with the splash in the Gunner line, which IIRC is SW2.


----------

